# lake Orta



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just wondering if anyone can help. I am heading to Italy in two weeks and am heading to Lake Orta. I have been before, I stayed at Maadonna del Sasso and San Guiliio. I was checking some other sostas out and found one at Via Caduti di Bologna on the northern shores of the lake and was wondering whether anyone has been? 

Am also keen to try some sostas on Magiore, have tried Cannobio and Oggebio. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bump??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not sure about a sosta at the top end of the lake but have you seen this recent thread? http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-197809-lake-orta.html


----------

